# 31 نموذج للفحص والإستلام ـ مفيد جداً للمهندس المنفذ



## إسلام علي (31 مايو 2009)

نماذج الفحص والإستلام Inspection Requests تستخدم في عملية الفحص المرحلي للأنشطة أثناء تنفيذ المشروعات.
وتشمل هذه النماذج مختلف أنشطة المشروع (الإنشائية – التشطيبات – تنسيق الموقع – الكهرباء – الأعمال الصحية) وجميع هذه النماذج تحتوي على نقاط محدده Check points والتي لابد من فحصها أثناء الفحص المرحلي للنشاط.
كما أن النماذج بها 3 فرص للفحص والإستلام بدلاً من إعادة تقديم نموذج طلب الفحص في كل مرة يتم فيها رفض الفحص الأول.
وأدعو الله أن ينفعكم بها
http://upload.9q9q.net/file/ehd03x49...a.com.pdf.html

أو يمكن تحميلها من المرفقات

×××××××××××
(أنا حملتها وجميلة فعلاً PDF - 880 Kb)
منقول للنفع


----------



## Eng_M1986 (31 مايو 2009)

مجموعه جميله بصراحه
تسلم ايدك


----------



## network operator (31 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر

نماذج في غاية الاهمية


----------



## eng abdallah (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخينا إسلام و نفع الله بك


----------



## eng abdallah (1 يونيو 2009)

الملف بالمرفقات

تيسيراً للتحميل​


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي ومشكور ماقصرت


----------



## آيات الله (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً .الملف اكثر من مفيد. يعطيك ألف عافية......


----------



## احمد دار بلين (1 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر يا شباب وربنا يحفظكم


----------



## hassanaki (1 يونيو 2009)

عاجزين عن الشكر يا ابو الكرم


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً .الملف اكثر من مفيد. يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## labibg (1 يونيو 2009)

مجموعة جميلة الف شكر


----------



## م.طاهر (1 يونيو 2009)

اكثر من رائع اخي الكريم


----------



## rwmam (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
فعلا نماذج مهمه ومفيده جدا في سير العمل بشكل واضح وسلس
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## en_roaa (1 يونيو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخى


----------



## غراف (19 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة الف شكرررررررررررر


----------



## امير الصباح (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (20 يونيو 2009)

ملف مفيد جدا ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## hanyzaiton (20 يونيو 2009)

اخى جزاك الله خيرا ممكن رفع الملف على رابط اخر
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## odwan (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وزادك من العلوم ماتتمنى
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## odwan (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وزادك من العلوم ماتتمنى
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يوليو 2009)

الملفات أيضاً في المرفقات أ هاني


----------



## hassanaki (11 يوليو 2009)

*"**اللهم اغفر له* *ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر**...
**وقهم عذاب* *النار* *وعذاب* *القبر**...
**وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من* *الجنة**"*​


----------



## eng.whitemoon (11 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا ملفات مفيدة فعلا*

شكرا ملفات مفيدة فعلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (11 يوليو 2009)

*يعطيك الف عافيه اخي ومشكور ماقصرت شكراااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## mido158 (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد كم الماز (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hassan khalefa (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ................


----------



## احمد فتحي رشوان (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## أبو حازم (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك بنياتكم وعلمكم وعملكم


----------



## نور الجزائرية (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

شكرا لك اخي إسلام على هذا الموضوع و بارك الله فيك 

انت دوما تفاجئنا بكل ما هو جّيد ...جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك يا بشر يامميز
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يوليو 2009)

وجزاكم الله خيراً أساتذتي الكرام


----------



## mido345 (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي الكريم


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيم م/ بشر وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك م/بشر وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## وعدكوم (30 يناير 2010)

لاتكفي شكراً على هذا الملف لذلك اقول لك شكراً اقل من ما اريد قوله.


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (30 يناير 2010)

ممتازة جدا جدا جدا
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedkhairy (30 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مفيدة جداً 
ولكن يجب أن يضيف عليها كل مهندس مايراه مناسبا لعمله


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (30 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moh_re110 (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrcivil (30 يناير 2010)

* الف الف شكر

نماذج في غاية الاهمية*​


----------



## آيات الله (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد_سلوم (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رائد شعار (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا هاد شي مهم كتير لمنفذ المشروع


----------



## A.Bozan (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.noor78 (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## star gd (2 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## علي منصور (2 فبراير 2010)

شكراً
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## إسلام علي (22 فبراير 2010)

و*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## eng-mmm (22 فبراير 2010)

كلمة شكرا قليلة 
ارجو التوفيق


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إسلام علي (7 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكما


----------



## حمزهههههه (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجاري المشاهده


----------



## mbakir88 (7 أبريل 2010)

نماذج حلوه يعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس محمود محمد (12 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلاً .الملف مفيد*​


----------



## مصطفى ضيف (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجازيك كل الخير


----------



## بن دحمان (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (17 أكتوبر 2010)

_Thankx_


----------



## ahmadal-khalaf (2 يناير 2011)

الموضوع رائع جدا جدا ومشكوووووووووووور وماقصرت
مرة مفيد


----------



## majdiotoom (3 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## فهدالادهم (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## walid1963 (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا" جازاك الله خيرا"


----------



## dedo_eng (3 يناير 2011)

تسلم الايادي
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القمر الهندسي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على اللف الرائع


----------



## electronicstimes (11 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (16 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## boushy (16 مارس 2012)

*مجموعه جميله بصراحه
تسلم ايدك*


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (16 مارس 2012)

شكراجزيلا


----------



## engabdo888 (19 مارس 2012)

سترك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## السيد يوسف (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا عم اسلام وكل سنه وانت عريس


----------



## AHMADYAHIA1 (20 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

فعلا ملفات مفيده ونافعة:30::30::30::30::30:جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng. Firas (20 مارس 2012)

موضوع جدا مفيد، لكن لايمكن استخدامها مع وجود توقيع صاحب العمل عليها
الف شكر على الجهد


----------



## eng mohamed atty (21 مارس 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## emad abd elrady (21 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (21 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (21 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## emadaemada (21 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وتسلم ياهندسه:5:


----------



## مهندس سمير (22 مارس 2012)

لك خالص الشكر على هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## shadow designer (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رحم والديك


----------



## abdmaw (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## Abu Laith (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ملف رائع جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## marwan86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## taher.medany (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ممتازيييييييييييين بجد شكرا


----------



## نورس الواحه (20 أكتوبر 2013)

thnx very useful


----------



## saidgc (20 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hysoom_eng (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_hosni (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.إسلام (5 فبراير 2014)

thank u very much


----------



## aeng (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## Ahmed1kamel (5 فبراير 2014)

thank u


----------



## hesham ibrahim (6 فبراير 2014)

إسلام علي قال:


> نماذج الفحص والإستلام Inspection Requests تستخدم في عملية الفحص المرحلي للأنشطة أثناء تنفيذ المشروعات.
> وتشمل هذه النماذج مختلف أنشطة المشروع (الإنشائية – التشطيبات – تنسيق الموقع – الكهرباء – الأعمال الصحية) وجميع هذه النماذج تحتوي على نقاط محدده Check points والتي لابد من فحصها أثناء الفحص المرحلي للنشاط.
> كما أن النماذج بها 3 فرص للفحص والإستلام بدلاً من إعادة تقديم نموذج طلب الفحص في كل مرة يتم فيها رفض الفحص الأول.
> وأدعو الله أن ينفعكم بها
> ...


جميل


----------



## عماد25 (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك أخينا إسلام


----------



## عمر احمدعوض (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sfary2010 (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## saleh111 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## سامح مكة (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## mohamed hamd 88 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووور يا هندسة


----------



## spook2013 (6 فبراير 2014)

مجموعه جميله بصراحه
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## الصقرالجريء (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egycivil100 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## body55 (6 فبراير 2014)

الملف اكثر من مفيدالف شكر يا شباب وربنا يحفظكم


----------



## marale (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## iraqivisionary (6 فبراير 2014)

اعتقد ان المنطق يحتم ان يكون الرد بعد رؤية محتوى الملف المرفق


----------



## iraqivisionary (6 فبراير 2014)

نماذج مفيذة فعلاً, يارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف سلومي (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراا


----------



## eng_mohamed678 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## mtwf (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ola saleh (8 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ahmedibrah (9 مايو 2014)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## alb khsaya (10 مايو 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## engineer.house (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*تسلم ايدك يا هندسة
ربنا يجازيك خير وبالتوفيق الدائم*


----------



## محمدعيدتونى (1 نوفمبر 2014)

[جزاك الله خيرا فعلا مفيد بارك الله فيك 
b][/b]


----------



## ahmedt2222 (15 يناير 2015)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## body55 (26 فبراير 2015)

اخى جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله فيكmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## abu Habib (26 فبراير 2015)

مشكور


----------



## ELKAISAR (26 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

